# Cheap tools



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

About 20 years ago we bought two cheap promotion 18v cordless battery drills for €20 and €30 respectively. 
Over the years of course the batteries gradually lost their power and after 14 years died to only seconds of use.
Most cordless power drills are now costing £150 to £250 each. So when I saw another promotion this week in our local DIY store for an 18v Li-Iron cordless drill for only €36, I grabbed it.

Modern drills batteries are half the size of the old power banks. But maybe with my limited use and age these cheap tools will suffice for a reasonable time like these but only €36.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Einhell-4...f3af2ef&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=302144697143

Ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

You can get your old ni-cd batteries refurbished using the existing casing


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Really Trek.
Any ideas as to the cost as I'm about to try and get a few Euros for the old drills in cases with bits etc.

Ah, like this???
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/How-to-Refurbish-NiMH-Batteries-/10000000177770693/g.html

Ray.

p.s. Trek. Just found packs of 12 batts for about £14. As I would need 3 packs and then lots of soldering, I might stick with selling.
Thanks.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

trek said:


> You can get your old ni-cd batteries refurbished using the existing casing


Yes, although tightly packed 15 soldiered to the casings. I know they are a burger to soldier again.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like this only 4 batts...................... Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just bought a (new) Lithium Ion battery to replace a knackered NiCad 18V battery for my De-Walt drill off eBay for just £20 AND my original charger will cope with the different technology. Bargain when compared to the cost of a NEW De-Walt drill + charger & battery

The problem with the "older" stuff is that they came with NiCad batteries they have a very limited life-span compared to the later Li Ion ones. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess £20 aint bad Andy. But I guess as both old drills have two large batteries, I think I will just move on.
The other thing is it's a lottery weather they will fit my drills. I bought a battery saw as it looked the same. No.

Thanks. Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

In your position Ray I would probably do exactly the same!

I only posted in case anyone else was in the same situation, as in a high quality drill that's of no use because of a knackered battery. To replace my De-Walt with a new version would be over £100 so a £20 (Lithium Ion) battery will do me for many years (it's a 3ah battery as well, the original Nicad was only 1.3)

The main drawback is that compared to the modern stuff my drill is about double the weight, but as it's only for DIY use that's not an issue.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or you could give this a go other videos are available.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev but it's now too late as I just sold both drills for €5 each.
Better than nothing in the recycling.

Ray.


----------

